# Need plans



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 25, 2018)

Well, my daughter came up for supper tonight and told me I'm going to be a grandpa. So, does anybody have plans for an old timey cradle? I want to try and build one. My baby is having a baby.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 25, 2018)

Congratulations...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 25, 2018)

congrats- i have 9 grandbrats- nothing like the circle of life......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 25, 2018)

Congrats! Good to start on this project early! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 25, 2018)

Yep. Never built furniture but no better time to start.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 25, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Congratulations...


What he said


----------



## Sprung (Oct 25, 2018)

Congrats!

But why go simple? Step it up a notch and build a cradle boat! I bought that book a while ago - wanted to build one for our kids. Just didn't get the chance to and now we're done having children. If either of our boys has children (quite a long ways off at this point, considering one is in kindergarten and the other is still in diapers), I know what I want to build...


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 26, 2018)

I saw that when I was looking around. Pretty cool but I think I better stick to something easy for the first.


----------



## kweinert (Oct 26, 2018)

What are you thinking of when you say cradle?

There's the kind with rockers on the floor. There's the kind which stand up higher between legs. Maybe pictures of the type of cradle you're looking at would be helpful.

And, by the way, congrats. We're up to 9 grandchildren now and one of them is old enough to start the next generation. Hopefully that won't happen for a while.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm looking for something like this. Sort of simple. I have to figure what wood I want to make it from too.


----------



## Rich P. (Oct 26, 2018)

Look at www.leeswoodprojects.com. The site has the plans for the cradle you have pictured. 

Rich

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rich P. (Oct 26, 2018)

I think the picture actually came from his site. He has two plans. The picture shows the original plan and then he made modifications Both plans are available free on the site. 

Rich

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 26, 2018)

Congrats Eric!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 26, 2018)

@Eric Rorabaugh i didn’t think you were that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 26, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> congrats- i have 9 grandbrats- nothing like the circle of life......



In @Mike1950 ’s case he’s traveled the circle a few times.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm not that old Lou!


----------



## Alex Lane (Oct 26, 2018)

How cool! What a nice surprise eh!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 26, 2018)

Her and I were out today. Stopped by Woodcraft and were looking at wood. She said she wants the cradle made out of walnut.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 26, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Her and I were out today. Stopped by Woodcraft and were looking at wood. She said she wants the cradle made out of walnut.


How Blah!! go ahead and make it out of Desert Ironwood or Cocobolo

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 26, 2018)

@Wildthings 
Barry,I've looked where I cut and just can't find either one growing here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 26, 2018)

Ebony accents are a must! Don’t spare no expense

Reactions: Like 2


----------

